# Looking for advice



## GarvielLokenLives (Apr 22, 2009)

I am new to Warhammer40k and I am trying to find an army type. I like the long range attacks, but at the same time I want to be up close and personal with a sward in your neck. Any held would be greatly accepted.

I am on the third book of the Horus Heresy, so like I said I am new to this.


----------



## FuriousCurioso (Mar 1, 2009)

GarvielLokenLives said:


> I am new to Warhammer40k and I am trying to find an army type. I like the long range attacks, but at the same time I want to be up close and personal with a sward in your neck. Any held would be greatly accepted.
> 
> I am on the third book of the Horus Heresy, so like I said I am new to this.


You might like Eldar, they can be very shooty and strong in Close Combat, they are very fast and they get really cool psychic powers.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I recommend Space Marines - and for two main reasons:

They have the most versatile set of unit choices in the game, and, 
They are among the most forgiving armies to use - getting win isn't very easy, but it's easy not to lose. This may not sound great, but, trust me, it means a lot. Eldar are _not_ an easy army to play well, and you may get discouraged by losing a lot of games as you learn. Have you chosen an army yet? 

:king:


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Well from the armies listed, all meet your requirement. Space Marines and Chaos Space Marine armies are *VERY* forgiving. As far as these two I personally think that "vanilla" Chaos Marines fit the bill for both your options due to the basic troop being armed with bolter, bolt pistol, and ccw. You can either shoot long or if in H2H you get the extra attack due to the ccw/bolt pistol. Also the bulk of both armies have a 3+ armor save.

Eldar and Dark Eldar on the other hand are very delicate to play (once again in my opinion). Generally these troops are specialized to a certain role they do well and that's about it. In CC eldar usually get to strike first but sometimes have problems wounding with their S3. Toughness 3 also means when the enemy usually gets to swing back there are alot of wounds going on.


----------



## Shogun_Nate (Aug 2, 2008)

I have to agree with mgtymouze. If you're looking for an easy army that's forgiving Marines (Chaos or Imperial) are the way to go. Codex Chaos Marines give you a wide variety of ranged/close combat choices that can be enhanced with gear to fill either role well. Imperial Space Marines have a tendency to be more medium to long range in their combat styles but with assualt squads/vanguard squads/close combat termies you can easily make a mixed force that can excell at both. Of course, standard tactical marines are decent in close combat as well given certain factors (armor save, they get the charge, sergeant with a powerfist, etc.).

Eldar on the other hand lack the simplicity of marines. One wrong move can see a squad running for the hills after a bad spat of close combat. However, when it comes to shooty death, few can match their ability to sling short to medium ranged pain lol. 

Another choice you might look into are orks. Ork armies have a lot of flexibility through sheer numbers/awesome army choices. An ork army is one a player can enjoy playing. Sure, they couldn't hit the broadside of a barn with a banjo at anything more than close combat range but they make up for with weight of fire lol. They seriously lack when it comes to shooting due to low BS but their T and close combat abilities generally outweigh the lack of hitting at range lol. 

Having said all this, I would make this recommendation. Before you go out and get something, take a look at what's available. Deciding on what army to play is very important because you don't want to end up with something you don't enjoy using. Read up on the background, look at the minis, talk to folks (like you're doing now) but make sure that when you do make the decision, it's YOURS and not someone elses. Just because someone has recommended one army doesn't mean you shouldn't have a look at something else. I primarily place Space Marines and Orks. Why? I blame the old Rogue Trader book. I'd never even heard of 40k before then but a quick look through the book made up my mind. I've gravitated to both of these armies over the years because I liked the look and the background of them more than the stats, ability to win with, etc. Picking an army should be fun...something that you know you'll enjoy. 

Good luck and good gaming,

Nate


----------

